# 204r vs 250rem vs 243rem



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

i am wondering what gun should i get? i want a gun that will be good for yotes and bobcats? what should i get? i want to have something fur friendly.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

.204


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

.204

+1


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the 204, but there's a lot of good choices out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+2 on the .204....stay away from the 32gr bullets for yotes though, they are to light to penetrate a shoulder bone.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

.204


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

204


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

.300 Win Mag.

Why not the .338 Lapua mag? ????


----------



## Maskwa (Dec 2, 2012)

Well given those three choices, I prefer the .25's. :wink:


----------

